# Caira's skin infection - UGH!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't think i mentioned on SM that I have been dealing with Caira and a skin infection for _months_. It's so frustrating and I feel soo badly for her. She has had to wear a hard cone for going on 4 months now, 24/7. I can't take it off of her because she will try to dig her eyes out the _second_ the cone comes off (and that is no exaggeration). 

Her course of treatment has been
3 weeks of Lincomycin with 2 weeks of Predisone
(no change)

3 weeks of an anti-fungal
(no change)

2 weeks of Clavamox
(no change and getting worse with new lesions on the Clavamox)

Medicated shampoos (no oatmeal)

Finally went to the dermatologist who said it seemed to be an antibiotic resistant strain of Staph and he did a culture and sensitivity. It showed sensitivity to Simplicef 

so... we have just completed our first week of Simplicef and it's not getting better! It's getting worse! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

her diet was also changed to a hypo-allergenic diet (Royal Canin vet food for allergies, which is crap I know, but at this point, I'm desperate) She has been on the new food for 2 weeks with only sweet potato treats allowed (which she is very happy with)


Has anybody had any experiences with this? I feel soo badly for her. She's Miss Mopey and has been for months, definitely not my crazy Caira that I love so much. She was being fed Prairie before. Is there anything I can do? I've been spraying her with Peace and Kindness (CC) and the initial lesions have pretty much healed but new ones keep cropping up. It's very itchy for her. The soft cone does not keep her from getting to herself, otherwise I'd have that one her 

it's not contagious (both my vet and the dermatologist both said this) Here is my poor Caira conehead (I have an old blanket over my comforter for the dogs, ya know, in case they poop :thumbsup


















These are the newest lesions that cropped up while she was on antibiotics









And this one is one of the original ones that has not healed and the one that is potentially the most dangerous because if she ever gets the cone off of her, I dont' know how much damage she will do to herself. 

She is also sprayed once a day with a medicated spray the dermatologist gave me.

is there anything else I can do??? I have an appt for a recheck in 5 weeks with the dermatologist but I think i'm going to try to get her checked sooner. I feel like I've wasted so much time already :crying: She is not spayed - my next question for the dermatologist is if this could be a hormonal issue.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this...I know it has to be really a discomfort for her and worrying for you. When I boarded Bisou in April for 11 days or so, I returned to find that she had a skin infection. It wasn't as progressed as these photos though. 

The Vet gave her an antibiotic for 2 weeks and then I applied a mixture of (pure) essential oils on her scabs. I used a little mix of lavender oil, tea tree oil, bergamot and eucalyptus oil and would apply once a day with a Q-tip. All of these oils are good for the skin (and for skin infections) and can be applied on the skin in very small amounts. I don't know if that would work in this case as the scabs are larger, but that is what I did. Good luck!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

poor thing. I don't have any advice but I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I wish I had some advise for you. Poor little beautiful Caira she must be
uncomfortable. I hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh, poor Caira. It breaks my heart to see her like this so I can only imagine how you are feeling. I hope everything turns out okay for her. Keeping you guys in my prayers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everybody! I miss my silly Caira. She hasn't pawed Lucy in the face to get her to snarl, then run around the bed to keep the annoyance going in months. I miss that. I really miss it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Stacy, it breaks my heart to see little Caira having this problem, I'm hoping Jaimie might check in tonight just maybe she has some good advice. I will remember precious Caira in my prayers, and you to, it's got to be so frustrating for you


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

This breaks my heart too! I have no advice to give but I hope that you find how to fix poor Caira's skin soon!! That poor doll doesn't deserve that!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex had recurrent staph infections, but they were localized around his penis area. He responded well to clavamox. When there was only 2 or 3 pimples I did not use the antibiotic. I opened the pimples to get rid of the pus inside and cleaned them with alcohol. I also used essential oils :
10 drops lavender - 15 drops chamomille - 10 drops eucalyptus - 10 drops tea tree - 10 drops thyme - add about 55 ml of carrier oil (almond or jojoba). You can also add Neem oil. Neem is good for the skin. I did not know about Neem at the time. 
Do you use any kind of heartworm prevention ? I am asking this because I suspected this was the cause with Alex. We even changed to another brand but it did not make a difference. I am asking because Alex has not had a staph infection since we moved to Arizona. But he also has not had any heartworm prevention since we moved here. So maybe I was right to begin with. 
I just sent you an article about Staph to your yahoo e-mail. The website it comes from does not exist anymore.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If it were me, I would find a meat that she wasn't allergic to and feed her only that with a little white rice for two weeks. Nothing else, no vitamins, no treats, nothing but the meat and rice. 

For the external lesions, I'd try coconut oil.

JMO


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gosh Stacy, I am so sorry to hear this about your beautiful Caira. She looks so uncomfortable and I am sure you are feeling just as badly for her. I think you may have hit on something there with the hormonal issue though I am just guessing. In any case, I hope the Vet finds out as soon as possible the reason for this poor darlings skin problem. Give her hugs and kisses from me please. Oh, and I am sending you a hug too.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! I am so very, very sorry to hear this. I can imagine how difficult this is for both of you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Have they biopsied any of the lesions? Tried any antihistamines or anything for inhalant allergies? I assume the dermatologist did a skin scraping... I would give them a call and let them know it's getting worse. I've seen forms of pemphigus look like this but that needs a biopsy.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Stacy,

I'm so sorry to hear about Caira's skin problems. Harry
had a staph skin infection a few months ago and Marj
told me to use Clearasil on Harry's lesions.... and it 
worked. The vet had also given me antibiotics and
chlorhexadine shampoo. The combination of all 3 things
worked for him, but I think the Clearasil did the trick. I
asked the vet about it and he said that using Clearasil
made sense.

I don't know how to put in links to previous threads, but
if you search SM for "Clearasil", the threads that I started
about Harry's infection come up.

I feel so bad for your little girl. Good luck.

Debbie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Stacy that has to be miserable for her. It made me want to cry just looking at her. Bless her heart and yours. I hope you get this figured out soon and have Caira back to her happy beautiful self. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sorry that poor Caira is so uncomfortable and unwell - I really hope that something improves soon for you both! 

It looks very painful!

I would probably be taking her back if it was getting worse - or calling the vet and saying it's getting worse.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Stacy, this is sooooooooooooooooo much worse than I had imagined when you first mentioned it to me. Poor, poor, poor, sweet little Caira. I would do what Jaimie suggested about the biopsy, but I would also use Aloe for the open sores. Get the kind that is a green gooey gel for sunburns. I think it's made by Banana something or other. Anyway, rub the Aloe gel on her open sores at least 3 times a day. I've had luck using that for hot spots and such and if she's already wearing the cone, it will be fine, because they seem to lick the Aloe. 

My heart is breaking just looking at the little sweetheart. No wonder she wants to dig her eyes out. She looks just miserable.

Prayers being sent that you get an answer soon and something that will provide relief for Caira.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

harrysmom said:


> Stacy,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about Caira's skin problems. Harry
> had a staph skin infection a few months ago and Marj
> ...


Lady has battled staph infections for a couple of years now. In her case, it's her weak autoimmune system from her diabetes.

Clearasil (benzoyl peroxide) works amazingly well. I know Deb took my advice and used it on her Lulu after antibiotics didn't clear up her staph.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/89781-look-my-lulu.html

Benzoyl peroxide shampoo is also more effective on staph than chlorhexidene.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Poor Caira!!! My goodness how uncomfortable she must be!!! And how upset and frustrated you must be trying to help her.

Dr. Jaime is so sweet to chime in with some suggestions maybe they will help.

I agree with Suzan, on the meat with rice for a couple weeks and coconut oil on the lesions. The only change I might make is to give coconut oil internally as well. Neither should make it worse. Talk to the vet to make sure he/she knows what is going on and that it wouldn't harm Caira's current treatment.

I have also read that adding vitamin C to a dogs diet can help strengthen their immune system so that might be something to think and talk to the vet about. 

The more you can strengthen Caira's immune system the easier it will be for the Vet to help her fight this off. 

Prayers for Caira, her veterinarian and you. Get better soon little girl!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy - :crying: I'm so sorry for what Caira's going through. Here you've been going to all these shows and as busy as can be and have the worry of Caira's condition weighing on you. I can't imagine how helpless you must feel. I'm hoping that some of the suggestions others here gave might work. 

One of my friend's Maltese had a horrible skin problem and was put on steroids, antihistamine and some sort of valium type med for dogs since he was making himself crazy with the itching. I'm not a big med person, so I wouldn't really go that route but it worked for them. I've done a lot of work with food allergies in kids and some of them have such bad eczema that they have scratched their skin until it bleeds. Vanicreme is a company that makes several skin products that the Drs. at Mt. Sinai in NY rave about. I'm not sure if it could help pets, but you can check it online. I've ordered the skin cream from Drugstore.com. and I use it myself.
Good luck in finding something that will help. Poor little Caira looks so sweet. I hate to see her go through this. :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh poor Caira.  I know how horrible you must feel with her having to wear her cone for so long.

The sores/scabs look terrible, I hope she is okay. I can't offer any advice really but please keep us updated on her. Get well soon, Caira!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd follow Dr. jamie's advise had have biopsy.

Ahh poor little dear!! ... and poor you! My missy had terrible skin problems for awhile and the itch just tormented her...I would cry seeing her so miserable so I understand how stressful this is for you. 

Also, since the new meds haven't begun to help I'd notify the specialist about that and not wait for scheduled appt.


Is there a medical center near you? maybe second specialist opinion? 
Alos maybe mention to vet about trying "Transfer factor" to help boost the immune system.


Transfer Factors in Veterinary Medicine: Canine, Feline, Equine and Livestocks

I know many of our diabetic pooches ( at forum I belong to) have used this...many as mentioned in the atricle have used the human formula. There is a list of ingredients at the website somewhere. All natural with colostrum, shitake mushrooms I think, and various other natural things. 

Will be praying someone can help you ...help her get relief!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Frosty had bumps like that and they were an allergy to fleas. I never saw a flea on him, but after I started using Frontline they healed up. Surely they have thought of that. I used an antibiotic ear ointment to help the scabby sores heal up.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hugs to you and Caira!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Alos maybe mention to vet about trying "Transfer factor" to help boost the immune system.
> 
> 
> Transfer Factors in Veterinary Medicine: Canine, Feline, Equine and Livestocks
> ...



Transfer Factor is a great idea, Terry! You suggested it to me when Lady was having chronic UTI's. Her last one was caused by two different strains of e-coli which were very antibiotic resistant, too. I broke down and tried even though I was very skeptical.

I absolutely swear by Transfer Factor/colostrum now. It's been three years since I started it and three years since Lady has had a UTI. Her insulin requirement (diabetes) is much lower than it was before I started using it. I firmly believe adding it is one of the reasons she is still going strong at 14.5 years old in spite of her many health issues.

Here's another good article:

The Pet Whisperer™

I have since switched from Transfer Factor to colostrum. I get the one recommended by the Great Dane Lady. 

Colostrum


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you again for all of the suggestions! I'm going to call my vet tomorrow and see if he can consult with the dermatologist and come up with another plan of action. I know it's only been a week on the new antibiotic but it's just not helping. 

I don't use a heartworm preventative and I've used Capstar a few times. i have only seen a couple of fleas in the last year so i don't want to treat something I don't ahve a problem with.

And WHY didn't I post about this before??? i'm kicking myself now! I can't wait to try some of the suggestions and do more research! I think I just kept hoping it would go away - but that isnt' happening  

THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Transfer Factor is a great idea, Terry! You suggested it to me when Lady was having chronic UTI's. Her last one was caused by two different strains of e-coli which were very antibiotic resistant, too. I broke down and tried even though I was very skeptical.
> 
> I absolutely swear by Transfer Factor/colostrum now. It's been three years since I started it and three years since Lady has had a UTI. Her insulin requirement (diabetes) is much lower than it was before I started using it. I firmly believe adding it is one of the reasons she is still going strong at 14.5 years old in spite of her many health issues.
> 
> ...


thank you !! I'm going to order some of this right now


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Poor baby girl  I feel so bad for her. I don't have any advice but I will be praying that you can find a way to treat her.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Caira, sure hope you or the vets can get her well soon.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no! Poor baby, that has to be so miserable. I really hope you are able to find something that fixes this. Jazz used to get sores like that on his tummy near his penis. Thankfully they were easily treated and he hasn't had any in a while. They were nothing like that though! Poor Caira. You must be going nuts dealing with this. I really hope something works soon!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Colostrum is a good idea.

I feel so badly for you and your fluff. Skin issues are so difficult to deal with. Hang in there, you'll find the right treatment. 

The reason why I suggested coconut oil is that it is antimicrobial and is very soothing to the skin.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hugs , ciari is adorable cone and all , im so sorry u r going thru this , i have no advice but i can just imagine what that poof little fluff is going thru, i have seasonal allergies n when i get my attacks i wanna rub my eyes out ... ughhh hugs , i hope u try some of the suggestions here and i will be praying for ciaras quick recovery !!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...I hope you find a solution for her soon.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

You've received so much good advice and I hope your baby will be okay. So sad to have to wear a cone on her head......I really hope she start to heal very soon.

Colostrum? That is interesting. I never would of thought about that but I looked it up and it is beneficial for both humans and pets.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my goodness. It's so sad to see Caira like this. Poor baby. Stacy I can't even imagine how frustrating and heartbreaking for you to see her go through this. Please kiss her boo boos for me. Prayers that she gets some much needed relief SOON! 
x's and o's to sweet Caira girl.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh gosh Stacy that is heart breaking to see! Brings tears to my eyes. I can only imagine how it is making you feel. I can't add anything to help, but just wanted to say how sorry I am for you and sweet Caira and hope she's soon back to her ca-raaai-zy Caira self. :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I did some reading last night after seeing your post on skin disorders and allergies. I came up with an interesting question. 

When was Caira vaccinated last? Did this start within a few weeks of a vaccination? If so it could be a reaction to the vaccination.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wooflife said:


> I did some reading last night after seeing your post on skin disorders and allergies. I came up with an interesting question.
> 
> When was Caira vaccinated last? Did this start within a few weeks of a vaccination? If so it could be a reaction to the vaccination.


Good thought! No, she hasn't had vaccinations since before her Emma/Truffles litter was born. I have an appt at 3:45 tomorrow for a recheck with my vet, who can do the punch biopsy and hopefully check her thyroid. 

I just want her to get some relief - this has been going on way too long.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

poor baby  I know how I feels when Sparkey gets skin problems, makes me so sad. they look like what caira has in the second picture but not that red. I use peroxide on them but usually antibiotics gets rid of them then they come back again. I don't use flea meds but sometimes even though there are no fleas that I can see I get desparate and use it and the infections/ pimples go away but then he gets tummy problems from the flea med. lately he has not been itchy at all and no pimples. I have stopped bathing him too often too. God I hope Caira gets well soon. rayer:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Poor baby! I can't imagine the pain and itch factor must be driving her nuts!!! I hope some of the suggestions can help her! Malayah used to have excema so badly she scratched until she bled. She had all the creams and meds and nothing helped until we had a skin-allergy test and found out what she was allergic too. :-( 

I hope the vet offers some hope. Let us know girl!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Stacy, i'm so sorry your beautiful Caira is going through this. really hoping she can have some relief soon. please keep us updated.
sending hugs and prayers:grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy, I'm so sorry to hear about our crazy Caira. I sure hope the vet can figure out what is causing these problems so you can treat it properly. I sure hope Caira is able to be her crazy self soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How sad! I hope the vet can figure out what Ciara needs, this is way too long. she must be so uncomfortable.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Stacy all Frosty needed to do to get like Caira was set on the lawn a few minutes. One flea bite and he broke out in those kind of sores. I never saw a flea on him, but the Frontline cured the problem. I hope the Dr. has a good new plan.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Stacy all Frosty needed to do to get like Caira was set on the lawn a few minutes. One flea bite and he broke out in those kind of sores. I never saw a flea on him, but the Frontline cured the problem. I hope the Dr. has a good new plan.


WOW! i will bring that up with the vet. I've seen a few transient fleas but definitely nothing too serious.

i took her to the vet today and he did some blood work (including a thyroid) and she is scheduled tomorrow for the punch biopsy (he will put her under to do that) i just hope we can fix this!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

o gosh, stacy, i'm so sorry poor miss caira is still having the skin rashes and having to wear the dreaded cone! hopefully some of the great ideas here will help get her comfortable and get rid of this thing once and for all. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oh my, poor Caira, she looks so uncomfortable :-( I hope the vets figure out how to help her soon :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh poor baby, she must feel awful. I hope the vet manages to find the problem. For both her and you, you must be beside yourself with worry. :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Stacy, you poor thing, and your poor little girl!! I hope you can get some answers, and soon!! I was also going to ask if the vet or Derm has suggested any antihistamines - but Jaimie already did. I know that wont fix anything, but they may bring her some relief.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checking in on your little girl and praying that the vet can get to the source of the problem so it can be controlled!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

It breaks my heart too ,have you tried rubbing in some vitamin e oil,works great on sores,clean first with warm water and a pinch of salt ..may be old fashioned but it works ,repeat twice a day ..poor caira oxox


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Checking in on Caira, hope she is feeling better soon.

Any news today?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hoping that Caira starts to feel better soon.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

wooflife said:


> Poor Caira!!! My goodness how uncomfortable she must be!!! And how upset and frustrated you must be trying to help her.
> 
> Dr. Jaime is so sweet to chime in with some suggestions maybe they will help.
> 
> ...


Let me add in another bit to this. Stacy, I'd use pototatoes instead of rice. Rice has more sugar carbs than potatoes...and also, NO sweet potatoes or any sugar of any kind (and no green beans either). If it is allergies or auto immune, it most likely is caused from overproduction of yeast. You need to starve the yeast..so ANY sugar of ANY kind will feed it (and if this is the case, it will get worse before it gets better). Email me, if you want more insight/info.

I'm so sorry.. 

K


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Stacy, I know with all this wonderful advice and with your vet, your baby girl Caira will completely heal. I am so sorry this is happening, will keep both in my prayers.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Good point. I don't use potatoes much as they contain solanines (nightshades) which can irritate some





maltsnme said:


> Let me add in another bit to this. Stacy, I'd use pototatoes instead of rice. Rice has more sugar carbs than potatoes...and also, NO sweet potatoes or any sugar of any kind (and no green beans either). If it is allergies or auto immune, it most likely is caused from overproduction of yeast. You need to starve the yeast..so ANY sugar of ANY kind will feed it (and if this is the case, it will get worse before it gets better). Email me, if you want more insight/info.
> 
> I'm so sorry..
> 
> K


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: Stacy Your Caira is so precious.. wow how hard for you and your family see her suffer.. PLEASE keep us posted and we all hope she has relief very soon..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy I have been praying for Caira, can't get her off my mind, how is she doing? I just love that girl:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Stacy I have been praying for Caira, can't get her off my mind, how is she doing? I just love that girl:wub:


Oh thank you so much for asking!

She is doing better - her skin has cleared up for the most part but she is still digging at her eyes and I don't know why! So she still has the cone on and I take her for a recheck to the dermatologist on tuesday. It's hard keeping her on the strict diet but I think it's helping and I found a place that sells potato treats which she loves, so I'm hoping things will completely improve soon!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Stacy, I may be completely off-base here, but have you had her eyes checked for ingrown lashes? My first Maltese had a similar issue and I could not see anything wrong with his eyes. My vet had to use a magnifying glass, but sure enough, this was the root problem. She pulled out the ingrown lashes and that is when the sore on his face started to heal. I'm so sorry for you and your little girl and I hope you are able to resolve her issues, soon. BTW, you are a great mom:wub: Hang in there!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im happy to hearher lesions have cleared up some, please keep us posted on what the vet says and hugs to that beauty of urs , i hope her eye clears up fast as well .


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor baby ,so glad she seems to be on the mend .


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read about little Caira! Poor girl!

But it seems that she's doing a little bit better and I'm glad to hear that you find treats she really likes!

Wish her a quick recovery and lots of hugs to your little girl! :heart:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hugs for sweet Caira. Gosh, I hope everything clears up soon. I hope the collar can be eliminated soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been thinking of Caira too. Glad she's doing better but hope she is 100% soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- still sending prayers for Caira.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Stacey, I am so glad to hear that your girl is doing better. I know what a nightmare these skin disease's are. It took forever to get Hope healed up too. Keep the faith, you will get your pretty girl back. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad sweet Caira is doing better, hugs:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to hear that Caira's on the road to recovery. It's so hard when something like this happens and you feel helpless but you've made some real headway. Hope you can find out about the eye issue.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Poor baby  I know this might sound s a little nut's but take a look at it, we used this on all the horses and it is safe for the pup's also, It worked like a miracle for wound's the only thing is you might get a light tinge of orange on her coat but it helped on my top horse who looked like he had proud flesh or some sort of rain rot that even the University of Madison could not get under control. Also worked on my Shep for a hotspot in in treatment

I swear by this stuff Schreiner Herbal Solution

Hope it help's some Stacy least its all natural and can't hurt her to try, a few places such a tack store have it, I still use the horse one on the dog's


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad Caira has much improved!! As to the eyes have you had an opthamologist take a look?...
Also since she is obviously 'sensitive' wonder if vet has suggested rinsing her eyes with artificial tears a couple times a day to help 'flush' any possible airborne 'allergens'.

I found Quincy seems to have some kind of 'adversion' to something outside...likely a certain pollen or two, as it isn't consistant. It is worse in the nicer weather when we spend a lot of time outside. Vet suggested I do the flush and it has done a wonderful job of keeping him and his eyes 'comfortable'... even after hours outside.


----------

